# London and South-Western Railway Tunnel, Plymouth



## kernowexpeditionary (May 5, 2008)

Visited with Scotty, Scrub and James PP - I had found this lead a while ago and last week we reccy'd this site & returned yesterday to do the photoshoot...

Armed with search blasters, LED wands and loads of torches we set off into the darkness....

This tunnel was opened on wednesday 17th May 1876 as part of the London and South-Western Railway. The station was on the site of the Plymouth CFE, and the original railings can still be seen. 

During the Great war the king and queen arrived here to meet the plymouth mayor and military brass....

it was closed to passengers in 1964 and finally to goods in 1971...

the tunnels are largely litter free due to the darkness and unknown location.... they pass under devonport park and are around a mile long....a sewer pipe for new houses runs through the tunnel for much of its length, and many "refuges" (for rail workers) provide interesting features..


----------



## graybags (May 6, 2008)

*Darkies*

A cracking set of pics, I used to live a few yards from the Western end of the tunnel, in fact I still only live in the next street. I love the first pic in particular, keep posting your explores and phots 
G


----------



## Scotty (May 6, 2008)

yeah my ass looks good. 


this tunel is in two parts.
we only took pics of half of the 1st park.


----------



## cardiffrail (May 6, 2008)

Lovely set, thanks. Looks like there's another tunnel just to the north that crosses the active tunnel, is that just visible in the first shot?, and there's another a bit further on that has been backfilled?/


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2008)

Very interesting looking explore. Love the brickwork and the refuge nooks. Good stuff!


----------



## Bloomers (May 22, 2008)

lol, after reading this post originally, me and a mate hit this with only a camera and headtorch. 

not the best idea we have ever had....


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 23, 2008)

lol dark isnt it!!!!!!!


----------



## Bloomers (May 23, 2008)

lol, bloody dark with only 9 leds for light lol

i will hunt out my pics


----------



## lycos (May 23, 2008)

*Another nice one guys..*

Had eyed this one up myself but glad y'all got in for a nose, didn't find any satanic cults hiding away down there then??


----------



## Scotty (May 23, 2008)

lycos said:


> Had eyed this one up myself but glad y'all got in for a nose, didn't find any satanic cults hiding away down there then??



only kernow.


----------



## Underworld (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool pictures. I may have to pop down and have a look around here myself as I love tunnel systems. Just need to get a large torch as I only have the head set type, oh and a tripod for the DSLR for some light painting.

UW


----------



## marticus (May 23, 2009)

wow i never knew this was here, could potentially be a good start for my first explore...


----------



## Black Shuck (May 23, 2009)

Absolutely cracking tunnel shots there Kernowe. That tunnel has loads of lovely Calcification, it reminds me of Benniworth that I tackled a while back now. You got any idea of the lenght in Yards?


----------



## nemesis (May 31, 2009)

Can't really help with the yardage of the tunnel, but to give you an idea of scale...

A map of the area with annotations of shelters marked shows the tunnel entering bottom right and exiting top right. Stretching the length of Devonport Park, this is the first tunnel with a small section of the railway running through a cutting before a second tunnel.


----------



## nemesis (May 31, 2009)

sorry for size of pic


----------



## WishIHadAName (Jun 18, 2009)

Is their a clearer version of map showing shelters?


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 18, 2009)

WishIHadAName said:


> Is their a clearer version of map showing shelters?



Try this link dude, you can zoom in on the map http://www.cyber-heritage.co.uk/history/devpk.jpg


----------



## WishIHadAName (Jun 18, 2009)

Chears I would shed blood to get in one of those shelters!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 18, 2009)

two of them have been done!


----------



## WishIHadAName (Jun 18, 2009)

Bye your good self I beleive from reading older threads! One the s**t councle destroyed too  Do you take air monotor into these places? Fancy giving a tour to a few of us of 2nd one in case it gets destroyed tooo!


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 19, 2009)

This is just Beautiful!


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 20, 2009)

i was lucky enough to be one of a small team that entered, a few of us cracked the first, badoosh & TW played a blinder and cracked the second and helped with my personal entry into that one... all helped each other with this site... which was nice for a change


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jun 20, 2009)

just enjoy our pics, cant tell you how hard it was to obtain them!


----------

